# Silent Hill Sequel



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll bet Courtney (Hellrazor) will get a kick out of this. 

I, myself, was not a fan of the first installment, but it did have some great atmospheric moments:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17374


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I do get a kick out of that! LOL! I cant believe you remember!

I know there were a few props that they built (and sets) in Brantford here,that they did not have in the movie. I was wondering if they were saving them for a sequel or if its all on the cutting room floow. Cant wait! 

LOL, I cant believe you wrote that 


The city just bought back the street that the original Silent Hill was filmed in. I know the games are situated around the same city except for "the room" So Im not sure what they will do other than build the sets. After the next month or so, when all the tennents are moved out, I dont think the buildings will remain standing.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know I'll rent it. Despite its scripting flaws I loved Silent Hill. It was one of the most in-your-face atmospheric movies since Coppola's '92 Dracula but with slicker and more ambitious visuals. To me it's a good turn your brain off and dig on how cool it looks movie. Like you could knock out most of the dialogue and just substitute a good scary ambient track and still enjoy it. I guess since I never played the game all the way through the story inconsistencies and writing problems don't bother me as much.

I'd love to have the space and budget to do my own Silent Hill haunt. That corrupted, diseased look is awesome. Reminds me of a lot of HR Giger's stuff. And Pyramid Head -- especially the movie version -- I think is a really badass monster. And any opportunity to see those creepy nurses again is fine by me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't wait. Love the first one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Why wouldn't I remember something like that, Court?  I retain a lot of memories and the ones my friends share with me, I keep locked in the big gray hard drive upstairs. Ha ha!

Can't forget your love for that film...


----------

